

Show HN: GitHubQL – GraphQL-like Queries for GitHub API - hueyp
https://hueyql.herokuapp.com/

======
xtrumanx
At this point, I'm pretty sure HN will blow up when FaceBook releases their
implementation of GraphQL.

Heck, I'm pretty much ready to storm the beach and rewrite the current app I'm
working on when Relay and GraphQL[0] gets released.

[0]
[https://facebook.github.io/react/blog/2015/02/20/introducing...](https://facebook.github.io/react/blog/2015/02/20/introducing-
relay-and-graphql.html)

------
pentium10
There is also the Github Archive, where you have the ability to analyze Github
event data with BigQuery, enables you to run arbitrary SQL-like queries over
the entire dataset in seconds - i.e. no need to download or process any data
on your own. [https://www.githubarchive.org/](https://www.githubarchive.org/)

